# Binding Overhang Adjustment



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

small bindings/boots will never have a problem with overhang...not saying you'll never boot out but boards are made to support much bigger than wat ur wearing so ur fine


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You've got a size 8 boot on a borderline wide board, that's why. Looks well balanced to me, and ideal for digging some trenches. Go take it for a rip!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

stryk3z said:


> small bindings/boots will never have a problem with overhang...not saying you'll never boot out but boards are made to support much bigger than wat ur wearing so ur fine





Phedder said:


> You've got a size 8 boot on a borderline wide board, that's why. Looks well balanced to me, and ideal for digging some trenches. Go take it for a rip!


Awesome, thanks! Initially I had a ton of toe overhang on the default setting, but I was worried that the current positioning may have resulted in loss of power on each edge. Unfortunately it's gonna have to wait another 7-8 months until I'll be able to give it a try!!! :frown:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Hard to see whether you've got bindings in the right place. Looks a little like you're heavy on the toe side. You want your boots centered on the board. Move bindings to achieve centered boots.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Fielding said:


> Hard to see whether you've got bindings in the right place. Looks a little like you're heavy on the toe side. You want your boots centered on the board. Move bindings to achieve centered boots.


I would agree with you, but I've moved my bindings as far back as they go already


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It looks good to me, for a relatively small boot, on a relatively wide deck, I'd say it's better to have more toe overhang than heel. If you feel heel-side response is compromised, crank your highback forward lean up a little. Whereas being heel heavy, there's not much you can do to improve toe-side response aside from stiffer boots and moving the ankle strap higher if the binding has that adjustment, which many don't.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Phedder said:


> It looks good to me, for a relatively small boot, on a relatively wide deck, I'd say it's better to have more toe overhang than heel. If you feel heel-side response is compromised, crank your highback forward lean up a little. Whereas being heel heavy, there's not much you can do to improve toe-side response aside from stiffer boots and moving the ankle strap higher if the binding has that adjustment, which many don't.


I definitely struggle more on toe-turns than heel-turns so I would agree with that as well. But again, like 7-8 months until I get a chance to try out the board :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Fielding said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to see whether you've got bindings in the right place. Looks a little like you're heavy on the toe side. You want your boots centered on the board. Move bindings to achieve centered boots.
> ...


The bindings are likely too big for the boots.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Fielding said:


> The bindings are likely too big for the boots.


I highly doubt that as the Katanas are size S/M, and the boots are on the upper limit of the sizing chart. Wouldn't it be the boots are too big for the binding if it's too much toe overhang? I assumed the S/M would be the correct size since it's within the size chart, and I was told Burton's tend to have a smaller footprint.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

The first picture is misleading as it is taken at an angle not perpendicular to the board/set-up. Looks balanced in the other photos. I'd go ride.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> The first picture is misleading as it is taken at an angle not perpendicular to the board/set-up. Looks balanced in the other photos. I'd go ride.


Yup! My bad! Off topic... but I see you're from Southern IL. I'm in Urbana-Champaign. Where do you go snowboarding around here in the midwest?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I highly doubt that as the Katanas are size S/M, and the boots are on the upper limit of the sizing chart. Wouldn't it be the boots are too big for the binding if it's too much toe overhang? I assumed the S/M would be the correct size since it's within the size chart, and I was told Burton's tend to have a smaller footprint.


Had similar prob once with some too big Cartels and some size 11 Imperials


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Yup! My bad! Off topic... but I see you're from Southern IL. I'm in Urbana-Champaign. Where do you go snowboarding around here in the midwest?


I don't usually lol. If I were to go around here, it'd be Hidden Valley in Eureka, MO (outside STL) or Paoli Peaks in Indiana. Other options up north would be Chestnut Mountain or Villa Olivia. What I do is book cheap Southwest flights. Like $150 round trip w/ two bags to Denver and then go ride in CO most of the winter. This year I got a Southwest credit card, used it like a debit card and paid it off every month. For signing up I got 50,000 points and then using it got me some more. It equated to 4 round trip flights for free to Denver this winter. That's how I managed to get go riding this winter.

Edit: I'm a Winter Park season pass holder tho so lift tickets are "free." Next year we are doing the Max Pass.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> I don't usually lol. If I were to go around here, it'd be Hidden Valley in Eureka, MO (outside STL) or Paoli Peaks in Indiana. Other options up north would be Chestnut Mountain or Villa Olivia. What I do is book cheap Southwest flights. Like $150 round trip w/ two bags to Denver and then go ride in CO most of the winter. This year I got a Southwest credit card, used it like a debit card and paid it off every month. For signing up I got 50,000 points and then using it got me some more. It equated to 4 round trip flights for free to Denver this winter. That's how I managed to get go riding this winter.
> 
> Edit: I'm a Winter Park season pass holder tho so lift tickets are "free." Next year we are doing the Max Pass.


Ahh awesome. Thanks! I knew about Chestnut, but Villa Olivia is a wee bit closer! I'm hesitant about Denver because of hotel costs associated with staying there, and I feel it'll be wasted as a beginner, but hopefully I can get good enough before winter break to make a trip to Denver!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Ahh awesome. Thanks! I knew about Chestnut, but Villa Olivia is a wee bit closer! I'm hesitant about Denver because of hotel costs associated with staying there, and I feel it'll be wasted as a beginner, but hopefully I can get good enough before winter break to make a trip to Denver!


Yea you can get the basics down around here. Once you are linking turns and riding well it's definitely worth a trip out west. Always use Airbnb, VRBO or FlipKey. You can get slope-side for about $100-125 a night at Winter Park if you book early.


----------

